# Roy the British Blue



## Roymundo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all

Most of you will probably remember me under the username "David & Emily" but unfortunately I forgot my password and had no idea which email address I'd registered with so I've created a new account! I'd like to share a few photos of my dearest Roymundo now that is nearly 15 months old!! He has grown up so much...most of you will remember his kitten pictures but for those who don't I have included the first picture of him as a kitten with four recent pictures to follow.

He is such a joy to have, he is the softest, cuddliest, most beautiful kitty and my world wouldn't be the same without him....:001_tt1:


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

He's gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## Roymundo (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww thanks! I think so anyway hehe  I might want to add that the first picture was taken professionally, I had some pictures done when he was a kitten, and unfortunately the recent pics aren't of a similar standard of quality!  Nevermind! x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning!!!!


----------



## Copper (Apr 6, 2010)

Really cute!


----------

